# Audi advice



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking at getting an Audi A3 2.0 Tdi 5 door. Could anyone give any advice as to what to look out for? good cars? Reliability? Mpg? Best model? Etc etc.

Looking at second hand as don't think I could ever bring myself to buy brand new again :/

Thanks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Moved to the correct section.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sure people that like them will be along to offer you some advice, i had one and hated it. How much are you looking to spend ?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

2.0 tdi should get mid 50s mpg on a run easily in an A3. They are a bit dull (but efficient) to drive, not as dynamic as a 3 series or even a 1 series. DSG is good, manual gearbox in the A3 much better than the A4 IMO. Driving position is really good and the seats are about the best that you can get. 

I tried a 1.6CR Tdi the other week in an A3 and is was excellent. 

Try and get a 6 speed (think they are standard anyway) as this will make for better motorway economy. 

S line trim gives good looks but a tough ride, SE trim is kinder on the bones but looks less good. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

What year you looking at mate ? Had an 07 plate 2.0 tdi sline 3 door for 4 years had a quite a bit of trouble with it engine wise try and stay away from the bkd engine code. Driven steady it was good on juice but ride was a bit stiff nothing over the top though, interior was nice good build quality, seats were big and comfy . Think the bkd engine stopped after 08 plate might be wrong though.timing belts due at 5 years or 70,000, Dmf are a common failure as are turbos if used for short journeys.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I currently have a 12 plate corsa so not looking to drop back to many years, just looking to get the best deal possible really. 

What do you class as a short journey? I currently do about 4 miles to work one way but that will change to about 10 one way in a about 4 weeks so hopefully that's not to short.

I get about 34 mpg in my car now so if I can get at least 40s in the Audi then it's a big plus for me which by the sounds of it sounds easy to get.

Are they quick for like 140bph as its quite a heavy car I'm guessing?

Would anyone buy a car from car giant etc? There's so many a3s on there but just don't no if I can trust them like a main dealer :/


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I was probably doing 20 mile a day in mine you should get 40s out of it if driven steady obviously more you put your foot down the worse on juice it gets 
They are quite quick for a heavy car and you could always get it remapped which also makes them slightly better on juice 
(Mine wasn't mapped but a friends is)
I've gone to a golf but only because I needed something for the wife to drive


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Consider that Audis are not as rock solid as you might think in the reliability stakes. 

140 should be plenty quick enough - the 1.6 with 105bhp was enough to cruise. Admittedly it's no hot hatch but is that what you want?

There are a lot of 1.6 petrols about but these should be avoided as they are slooooow. 

No reason why Car Giant would be a problem.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

For doing such short mileage, it would be false economy for you to buy diesel

Here is a little bit from The AA on DPFs.

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/fuels-and-environment/diesel-particulate-filters.html

Audi finished second bottom on warranty direct's engine failures and the only brand worse was Rover.

The older models weren't good cars to drive but had good interiors.

Obviously looks are personal.

I'll not do any Audi ranting as I've upset a few people.

You're choice at the end of the day, but i don't think a diesel A3 suits your needs.


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a new A3 SE with the 1.6TDi, 7 speed Tiptronic gearbox.
It's a lovely car to drive and plenty fast enough when you need it but i want economy more than speed.
Hope this will be the last new car i buy as it's hard to justify.
I would have bought one about a year old but with the new model just out in a few years when you try selling it on i think you would lose out to much as people will see it as "the old model"


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

As Kerr says they arent as good as you think in reliability terms, remember they are only built from VW parts, but they slap on an Audi badge and charge a lot more.

TBH you would get more car for your money from the other VW group brands, how about a Seat Leon, Skoda Octavia VRS or a Golf. A3s are pricey just because of the badge.

If you only drive 10 miles a day, you will get problems with the DPF the soot filter, diesels are designed as sales persons cars pounding the motorways all day, not for short journeys. Petrol model will also cost less to buy, and 10 miles a day doesnt cost a lot of fuel anyway. Less to go wrong on a petrol also.

Car Giant are cheap ex fleet cars, not too bad, but if you look closely they have a lot of damage, which if you are into detailing wont please you and will cost you a lot to repair.

If you bought that 12 reg Corsa new, the trade in price will blow your brains out, you will lose loads, best to keep it for another year at least. Doesnt use much petrol and is still in warranty.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Reading this thread makes me love my 97 A4 tdi avant even more, yes it's old but it's never let me down in the 3 years I've owned it, yes I've had little niggles with it but that's because the first owner didn't really look after it but now I've got it and have spent reasonable money on getting upto scratch it drives well,doesnt drink like a fish and gives me fair mileage on the fuel.
Old skool is the way to go


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Well the problem is, my baby is due in 4 weeks, the pram don't fit In the boot and no doubt it will be a struggle getting a seat in the back with a baby in it to. My mate even found it difficult getting in the back today and he's slim and small, I'm 6"3 so it's not going to be easy lol.

I'm after a car that looks good, got a little bit of poke to it, like 120, 140 bhp that's not so bad on petrol... Ideas?

I went into vauxhall today and they offered 8k for my car which left 2k negative equity which is quite bad so kind of in a big bad situation right now and honestly don't no where to go from here :/


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Adam_LE said:


> Well the problem is, my baby is due in 4 weeks, the pram don't fit In the boot and no doubt it will be a struggle getting a seat in the back with a baby in it to. My mate even found it difficult getting in the back today and he's slim and small, I'm 6"3 so it's not going to be easy lol.
> 
> I'm after a car that looks good, got a little bit of poke to it, like 120, 140 bhp that's not so bad on petrol... Ideas?
> 
> I went into vauxhall today and they offered 8k for my car which left 2k negative equity which is quite bad so kind of in a big bad situation right now and honestly don't no where to go from here :/


Have you tried the newish Astra or the Insignia (although theres a facelift Insignia out soon) maybe VX dealer will make a deal ?

Wouldn't buy an Audi A3 personally as has been said your paying for the badge, Their nice cars don't get me wrong, But if money's tight try something else till you find something that ticks all the boxes and best go for petrol if traveling short distances,

I had problems with a "05" Hyundai Matrix 1.5 Diesel (ugly bus it is as well) early this year although cleaned it out been fine since..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

On those trips I would rule the diesel out, it will be more trouble than its worth. Since you have 2k in negative equity you need to decide if you want a new car or a reduction in running costs. If it was me, I'd be looking at an Astra/megane/c4. Not the most exciting cars, but all cheap enough and big enough for your needs.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

If you have a baby on the way you dont want to be taking on £2k negative equity. All the baby equipment costs at least £1k.

Consider folding part of the back seat to fit the pram in. Or get roof bars and a roof box to put it in.

You have a car under warranty that uses little petrol, low road tax so I'd keep it for a while until the negative equity is paid off.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

I got everything I possibly need for the baby and more but I honestly don't think I can't live with the car I got now, as much as I love it.

I think my only option is to get a loan and pay for a car outright plus pay the neg equity also and get a sporty little family car. Don't really want to pay 2k extra on a car that's not worth that sort of money


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Adam_LE said:


> I got everything I possibly need for the baby and more but I honestly don't think I can't live with the car I got now, as much as I love it.
> 
> I think my only option is to get a loan and pay for a car outright plus pay the neg equity also and get a sporty little family car. Don't really want to pay 2k extra on a car that's not worth that sort of money


You are putting yourself in a bad position here.

I think you'll struggle to get anyone to loan you money to pay negative equity on a finance agreement.

If you can't afford to change cars on your own and have to borrow money, running two cars plus paying back two loans is going to hit exceptionally hard.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Keep the Corsa. My mate at work copes fine with a 3 door Clio and 2 kids.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't get a loan. False economy, will bite you in the ass later on. Plus if your car then breaks down and needs major work that's even more cost. Corsa has warranty so keep it until it runs out.
Corsa is fine for one kid.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

The corsa really is not as good on petrol as you may think, it does 30 mpg which is shocking as I could have a much faster car and prob get better mpg.

The guy at vauxhall said to come back when I got more time as he could probably find me a different car like a golf or a3 plus the Missus keeps banging in my ear about its practical so might just have to look at taking the neg equity and getting a petrol car :/


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I personally wouldn't buy an audi either both my patents and a guy at work owned one both disappointed and both now have Lexus, 

I bought the wife a 2008 astra sri cdti and its a great car, nice and quick and has a big boot, we average 46mpg but had 59mpg, as already mentioned the dpf could be a problem, we prob do about 15-20k a year and touch wood no problems but I do give it a good drive now and again, 

A guy at work had the same engine in his Vectra drives to and from work about 10 miles a day drives slowly everywhere and guess what his dpf has failed


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Adam_LE said:


> The corsa really is not as good on petrol as you may think,* it does 30 mpg* which is shocking as I could have a much faster car and prob get better mpg.
> 
> The guy at vauxhall said to come back when I got more time as he could probably find me a different car like a golf or a3 plus the Missus keeps banging in my ear about its practical so might just have to look at taking the neg equity and getting a petrol car :/


:doublesho:doublesho I get that from a 3.2 V6 petrol 2 ton barge saloon.. and that's a 2012 Corsa.. Shocking. What engine has it got ?


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

So what good sporty quick ish petrol cars do people recommend?


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

vxlomegav6 said:


> :doublesho:doublesho I get that from a 3.2 V6 petrol 2 ton barge saloon.. and that's a 2012 Corsa.. Shocking. What engine has it got ?


Haha exactly my point about mpg, I could have many fast cars and get that. It's only a 1.2 but had previous cars that where 130 - 150 bhp and got that same mpg so I think it's time to look at getting something quick but suitable for a family of three. Ideas?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Adam_LE said:


> Haha exactly my point about mpg, I could have many fast cars and get that. It's only a 1.2 but had previous cars that where 130 - 150 bhp and got that same mpg so I think it's time to look at getting something quick but suitable for a family of three. Ideas?


Budget, Does it have to be newish, Saloon/Estate, ?


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Budget, Does it have to be newish, Saloon/Estate, ?


Erm I'd say max 13k and prob hatchback


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

shane_ctr said:


> I personally wouldn't buy an audi either both my patents and a guy at work owned one both disappointed and both now have Lexus,
> 
> I bought the wife a 2008 astra


you wouldn't buy an Audi but bought a vauxhall? Haha ok, in my opinion Audi have one of the best build qualitys going at the minute. And all the vauxhalls I've driven have had terrible build quality and been horribly boring to drive

My dad had an Audi S6 which was outstandingly nice and powerfull, albeit was about 60k. My mates Astra VXR is crap, it's quick but doesn't handle well and is built of cheap plastic

Adam, I had a Renault sport Clio 2litre last year, it's the most fun I've had in ages. Was running 195bhp, handled outstandingly, drive it sensibly gets 45mpg on sub 50mph roads which is very good. And you can pick up a mint one cheap. Just depends if you need something bigger than a hatchback haha


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Clancy said:


> you wouldn't buy an Audi but bought a vauxhall? Haha ok, in my opinion Audi have one of the best build qualitys going at the minute. And all the vauxhalls I've driven have had terrible build quality and been horribly boring to drive
> 
> My dad had an Audi S6 which was outstandingly nice and powerfull, albeit was about 60k. My mates Astra VXR is crap, it's quick but doesn't handle well and is built of cheap plastic
> 
> Adam, I had a Renault sport Clio 2litre last year, it's the most fun I've had in ages. Was running 195bhp, handled outstandingly, drive it sensibly gets 45mpg on sub 50mph roads which is very good. And you can pick up a mint one cheap. Just depends if you need something bigger than a hatchback haha


There's only one problem with a car like that, it don't have five doors which is what I need.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Adam_LE said:


> Erm I'd say max 13k and prob hatchback


Mate of mine has a 2.0T Insignia and 2 kids around 7 years old and 9 years old.

Something like this but in black.. around 220bhp these as well and similar mpg to your Corsa :thumb:

http://www.motors.co.uk/VehicleDetailsView.aspx?carid=32782128&imageNo=1

I'm sure many more will help add a few cars to the list to chose from


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

13k budget 5 door hatchback yeah ? 

I would get a mk5 golf gti, get a lovely mint condition one 8k odd, lots of spending money left over then too  plenty quick, even better with a £300 remap, good on fuel too for how fast they are, my mates is over 300bhp and he can still get 40 mpg on average roads which is very good


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeh I do like them a lot, I've just come across an Audi a3 1.4 and a 1.8 tfsi, cheap insurance for me and quite quick but says it does 42.2 mpg which if correct is bloody good right?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah the 1.8t Audi engines are good little engines, you'll get "pretty quick and good fuel economy " as standard so can't moan. Best thing you can do with any turbo car though is get it remapped. £300 and you'll get more power And better fuel economy believe it or not, win win 

Good thing with the 1.8t Audi engine too is that there so common you can get parts very cheap and there easy to work on with an abundance of info online


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think ill bother with a remap as I can live with 30 mpg as that's what I get now in my car now just the audi will cost a little more on insurance and tax but not a lot more that will "break the bank" so to speak but it's worth it i guess as I do need a new car that's a five door so may aswell get a car that's got more power so yes, it does seem like a win win, other then the neg equity that's the only problem


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Clancy said:


> you wouldn't buy an Audi but bought a vauxhall? Haha ok, in my opinion Audi have one of the best build qualitys going at the minute. And all the vauxhalls I've driven have had terrible build quality and been horribly boring to drive
> 
> My dad had an Audi S6 which was outstandingly nice and powerfull, albeit was about 60k. My mates Astra VXR is crap, it's quick but doesn't handle well and is built of cheap plastic
> 
> Adam, I had a Renault sport Clio 2litre last year, it's the most fun I've had in ages. Was running 195bhp, handled outstandingly, drive it sensibly gets 45mpg on sub 50mph roads which is very good. And you can pick up a mint one cheap. Just depends if you need something bigger than a hatchback haha


Guys you are falling for the Audi trick, looks nice, expensive, oh so it must be reliable...

Audi's are all pretty and soft touch plastics, with no long term reliability.

Audi 31st out of 38 for reliability, even Skoda and Seat do better.

http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/honda-tops-reliability-survey/266383

French cars....dont get me started on those.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CzechRich said:


> Guys you are falling for the Audi trick, looks nice, expensive, oh so it must be reliable...
> 
> Audi's are all pretty and soft touch plastics, with no long term reliability.
> 
> ...


As talked about the other day, those results are somewhat blurred.

The index includes the cost of the repair.

If a 1.0 3 cylinder car broke its timing belt it would cost far less than a 5.0 V10 to repair. Same fault but one scores significantly worse because of cost.

Anyone buying a £80k car over a £8k car understands that repairs do cost more.

I would like to see a straight list of failings.

They did this with engines. Audi had 1 in 27 cars claim for an engine defect which was the second worst, Honda were first with 1 in about 350


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep Honda do make good engines. Vtec reliability is legendary. Its their diesel ones letting the side down with DPF problems, like all diesels.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

CzechRich said:


> Guys you are falling for the Audi trick, looks nice, expensive, oh so it must be reliable...
> 
> Audi's are all pretty and soft touch plastics, with no long term reliability.
> 
> ...


To be honest in general it's down to the individual car. My dads had 3 audis, never had a single problem, nor has my two friends who have had audis

And you said about French cars, I've had two Renault sport clios that never had a single problem even with a lot of abuse

But the two vw golfs I had (mk3 & mk4) both had problems

It's more down to the owner to be honest. If a cars never serviced, consumables never replaced etc etc the cars fall to bits after a few years. Best bet is always to buy a car with minimum owners, lots of history Abd receipts and off someone who seems trustworthy and can tell you a lot about the car


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I spent about 2 hours In vauxhall earlier and come up with a 10 plate Astra 1.4 turbo... Any one had one etc? What they like? Going to test drive on sat


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Clancy said:


> you wouldn't buy an Audi but bought a vauxhall? Haha ok, in my opinion Audi have one of the best build qualitys going at the minute. And all the vauxhalls I've driven have had terrible build quality and been horribly boring to drive
> 
> My dad had an Audi S6 which was outstandingly nice and powerfull, albeit was about 60k. My mates Astra VXR is crap, it's quick but doesn't handle well and is built of cheap plastic
> 
> Adam, I had a Renault sport Clio 2litre last year, it's the most fun I've had in ages. Was running 195bhp, handled outstandingly, drive it sensibly gets 45mpg on sub 50mph roads which is very good. And you can pick up a mint one cheap. Just depends if you need something bigger than a hatchback haha


Yes I bought a vauxhall for the wife as a day to day car and a cracking car it is and I know for sure it would leave the audi 140bhp model for dead, your paying top money for a badge not quality,


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't you do a near swap for a five door corsa? Same age, miles, spec etc


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Nah don't really wana get another corsa if I'm having to change cars If I'm honest


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

You're going to end up very out of pocket by going to trade your car in

Could you not try and sell private? 

Personally, I'd just struggle for a while with the corsa


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I plan on keeping the car for around 3 years as I'm looking to invest in a house also but I doubt it will change in a years time :/


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

All the best Adam, but if you're looking to buy a house, you need to get a lot more financially aware to save up a deposit and not take on £2k negative equity from the Corsa, like its no big deal.
You cant go wasting money like that, it takes too long to earn it back.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeh, I'm prob going to just keep the corsa I think, I don't think it's worth buy a car for more then it's worth and hopefully I can get by. Thanks guys


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

I went for the test drive today and must say, I was quite impressed, not as slow as I thought it would be and the driving position is veryyyy good.

They sorted me a good deal by saying they would put a full tank of petrol in, years tax and said they will give me an extra £500 for my car so now I do really like the car I don't have a clue what I want to do now.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Adam_LE said:


> I went for the test drive today and must say, I was quite impressed, not as slow as I thought it would be and the driving position is veryyyy good.
> 
> They sorted me a good deal by saying they would put a full tank of petrol in, years tax and said they will give me an extra £500 for my car so now I do really like the car I don't have a clue what I want to do now.


Go for it :thumb:


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm very tempted and the Missus says the same thing but having a a proper look at the car earlier, there's millions of swirl marks and scratches here and there plus the rims are a little scuffed


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Adam_LE said:


> I'm very tempted and the Missus says the same thing but having a a proper look at the car earlier, *there's millions of swirl marks and scratches here and there plus the rims are a little scuffed*


You're on the forum that could possibly help with that, Isn't there any more Astra's at the dealer you like in better condition ?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I always buy a car on condition over spec. If its covered in scratches, I doubt it's been looked after.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

I can 100% say its not been looked after all by the looks of it but surly the dealer should sort that out right?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Adam_LE said:


> I can 100% say its not been looked after all by the looks of it but surly the dealer should sort that out right?


Walk away.

The dealer will do nothing. If you ask them to sort stuff, they'll do it in the cheapest way possible and it will be a poor job. You'll be lucky if you get it and its cleaned properly lol.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Adam_LE said:


> I can 100% say its not been looked after all by the looks of it but surly the dealer should sort that out right?


Walk away, I've worked in the motor trade and know loads of people in it. Do not trust a dealer in the slightest they will always screw you over, they only want a sale with max profits

In my opinion if your ever in doubt or ever have to question anything then it's not worth it. Find sonething your happy with 100%


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Yup, I think I've made my mind up. Just a few reasons -

1. The Paint is just scary it's that bad 

2. I don't really fancy paying £1500 extra for a 10 plate astra with 33,000 miles clocked up that's only worth prob 8,000 and selling to me for £11.500

3. If I wait till June next year when I've owned it for two years I'm sure I can trade it in and have no negative equity so I can get something a lot faster, better condition and new and finally 

4. I actually love the look of my car, how it feels to drive and how CHEAP it cost to run lol

I appreciate all the advice guys, been a massive help. Thanks


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Adam_LE said:


> Yup, I think I've made my mind up. Just a few reasons -
> 
> 1. The Paint is just scary it's that bad
> 
> ...


Good choice! That's far too much for a 10 plate Astra. You can get a nearly new one for that price.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They'll probably need to keep the price of the car high to mess with the figures to get the £2k negative equity in. 

Even ignoring the price, if the car is not a good one, don't even consider it as there is plenty more Astras out there.

I would keep the Corsa and try be wise with the space. See how you get on for a bit.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

The engine felt good and strong, interior was nice, it's just the paint work that let's it down and has kids hand prints over it also so no way near worth £9,995 more like £7,000 and for 11k I can get a decent golf, audi, focus or summin for that money so I'm just going to have to live with the Missus saying "I told you so" for a year lol


----------

